# your views on hair grass in the piranha aquarium?



## chris fisher (Feb 7, 2006)

i have sand in my piranha aquarium and i was thinkin about covering most of the bottom wiv hair grass. will this collect a lot of debris and will it be hard to clean???????


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Hair grass would look good. And it catches some debris but its not to bad to clean just use a gravel vac.


----------



## chris fisher (Feb 7, 2006)

i never use a gravel vac i have sand and it just sucks it all out when i gravel vac most of the debris sits on the top anyway i just stir the sand once in a while could i still have hair grass??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think this would be a better question for the aquatic plants section, the real issue might be how well would hair grass grow in sand substrait, im not a plant expert but did try clumps of it in one of my tank with sand and it didnt do that well..


----------



## chris fisher (Feb 7, 2006)

i have many other plants in there and are growing well


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Whats the proper name of hair grass?
Moss grass?
Everyone at my LFS are idiots is why I'm asking.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Aquatic Plants Forum

Harry

BTW One of grass-like plants is Eleocharis acicularis.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally I have never had much luck with hairgrass, I know Dippy has though.

You do need to clean it out though, I know probably once a week or so to get all the dirt and stuff out of it cause it collects a lot.

Not sure how well it would grow in your tank without knowing some more specs of your tank... lighting, CO2, ferts, etc.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> Whats the proper name of hair grass?
> Moss grass?
> Everyone at my LFS are idiots is why I'm asking.


Answer pleaso?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Whats the proper name of hair grass?


Eleocharis acicularis
Eleocharis parvulus (smaller version)


> Moss grass?


I never heard of moss grass, but here are 'some' moss scientific names.. there are lots of different mosses
Frontinalis antipyretica
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Taxiphyllum alternans
Vesicularia ferriei
Vesicularia montagne



little timmy said:


> i have sand in my piranha aquarium and i was thinkin about covering most of the bottom wiv hair grass. will this collect a lot of debris and will it be hard to clean???????


I never tried hairgrass in sand, but I have heard that it comes up really easy and takes forever for it to get going 
Your 'best bet' is a small grained plant substrate instead. Lots of people use sand _as decor _ in their planted tanks, but use something to divide the plant substrate from the sand.

Hairgrass can collect detritus, and lots of stuff. It grows very thick, and needs cleaned from time to time.
A good way to clean it is use a python in one hand, and a turkey baster in the other.. blow out stuff from the hairgrass with the baster, and get it out with the python


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you mean "Dwarf Hair Grass"?


----------

